# Manti Archery Bull Hunt



## snoodle (Sep 25, 2013)

I was incredibly lucky to draw an archery bull tag for the Manti, my first bull tag ever. My little brother and I picked up hunting and have been learning on our own for the last 8 years or so. Along the way we've met some awesome people and harvested a few cow elk in a spot we've come to like and hunt every year on the east side of Skyline where we can hike several miles in and usually leave other people behind. Last year the archery opener was rad as hell. Didn't see any spikes to shoot but shadowed a huge herd across a gulch the whole day. The rifle opener was the most amazing day we've ever had, calling elk in, huge bulls bugling, and we harvested a cow early opening morning. We have hunted primarily with rifles, but have been getting into archery with deer for the last couple years - never successful during regular archery season, though much of that is due to lack of time put in since we know we'll be hunting the rifle for elk and have the extended nearer home for deer.

Well, yesterday's archery opener was disappointing, not going to lie. Zero elk, zero deer (brother has a buck tag). Put 8+ miles on our boots in our typical canyon/drainage area we know pretty well (as far from roads as you can get up there). I've NEVER had a day where I didn't see ANYTHING, even at a distance, even when we were just starting out. I'm guessing maybe because it was hot as hell, our rifle-hunting ways of running ridges, glassing, and calling aren't going to cut it, at least until the weather cools off in September. I'm thinking this week and next I'm going to be spending my time getting to know new areas where I can find some isolated water where these bastards must be hiding from the heat. I've been told by dudes that know way more than I do that the canyons west of Skyline (I hunt East) might be a better bet and that "every canyon holds elk". Must be every canyon except the 10 we checked haha. 

We'll see. I'm not set on any size of bull, I'll be proud of any animal. Then if I haven't harvested, I'll likely resume my ridge running ways in September, assuming bulls have become more active and vocal.

I'm mostly posting this for anybody out there still learning, especially those learning on their own like my brother and I. Getting into hunting has been one of the best things I've ever done, and it can be discouraging but super worth it in the end. I'm going to get a bull but it likely won't be easy and hopefully I can share some pointers along the way. I'll update when I get one with some pics and vids. Employment is taking us to the other side of the country next month, so this is my last hurrah for a while. Wish me luck.

-snoodle


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

I have the same tag. And this weekend was the worst I’ve had all summer for finding elk. Granted I was solo this weekend but it was tough!! Sheep left my stand two weeks ago (hate them maggots) but still have sheep dogs and sheep herders riding through the area and all the bulls that were showing up at my stand like clock work two weeks ago are gone for now. But like every other year i don’t think it will be long till they return. My cams in my other couple spots are just picking up a ton of cows, calves and smaller bulls but not a single pic was taken with any daylight. Everything was from 11 at night till 5 am. This moon and heat has them moving under the cover of moonlight from what I’m seeing. 

I glassed a really solid bull Friday night and spent all Saturday trying to get a up close look at him to no avail. He slipped somewhere I couldn’t turn him back up. 

It can only get better. That’s why I’ve got the last two and a half weeks straight down there. I had zero expectations this weekend and when I’m down there next weekend as well. It will get better the closer it gets to be September. Hang in there.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Another Manti LE archery elk tag holder here. Opening morning I decided to give a nice buck a go I have been seeing since I also have a deer tag. I figured there would be other people that knew about him and boy was I right! I was blown away by the crowds where I was at! So much so that by 630am I was headed off the mountain and going down to the south end to check out some of the roadless area. I had to work today and had obligations after work tonight. I live in Spanish Fork so I plan on hitting up close areas on the north end during the evenings after work and if they aren't producing I will hit other areas on my 3 day weekends and on the 9 days I have off at the end of the hunt. If any of you tag holders wanna exchange numbers via pm and maybe help each other with packing or tracking if somebody puts something down and doesn't have a lot of help let me know. I'll probably be hunting with a buddy at the end but solo most of the rest of the time.


----------



## Schleppy (Jul 16, 2008)

You guys are making me feel better about my decision to skip opening weekend...


----------



## elkantlers (Feb 27, 2014)

Don't get nervous. The last week of the hunt is by far the best.


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

I did find this guy Friday evening before the opener. I spent Saturday trying to get a much closer view of him but going solo he could have been right below me and not known it. But I never did catch up with him.


----------



## mycoltbug (Jan 21, 2013)

Good luck man! I'm heading down there with a buddy Friday and Saturday looking to get a cow or spike. I've never been down there before so should be an adventure in failure but any day out in the field is better than a day at work.


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

Rumors of an absolute beast of a bull on the Manti this year


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

hazmat said:


> Rumors of an absolute beast of a bull on the Manti this year


That's why two guys with 12 points jumped in?
One of epic outdoors is in for a reason.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

How would they know what the elk would be at application time? I think you’re overthinking it a bit. It’s a good unit with a history of really good bulls each year, with occasional giants mixed in. 

There were two 400 inch bulls killed on the Manti last year that I saw pictures of. Easily could have been more that I’ve never heard about. I would consider a 400 inch bull a true giant. Another one (or 3) walking around this year shouldn’t be surprising to anyone.


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

Vanilla said:


> How would they know what the elk would be at application time? I think you're overthinking it a bit. It's a good unit with a history of really good bulls each year, with occasional giants mixed in.
> 
> There were two 400 inch bulls killed on the Manti last year that I saw pictures of. Easily could have been more that I've never heard about. I would consider a 400 inch bull a true giant. Another one (or 3) walking around this year shouldn't be surprising to anyone.


Vanilla this particular bull had a reputation last winter after surviving all of the hunts.. I am suprised he is still running around. But he has created a circus down there.


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

hazmat said:


> Vanilla this particular bull had a reputation last winter after surviving all of the hunts.. I am suprised he is still running around. But he has created a circus down there.


Then thank god he's obviously not in the area I'm hunting lol. I'm a bit of a circus hater... Let the circus and the clowns have him so they're not where I am haha.


----------



## snoodle (Sep 25, 2013)

What's up guys! You all are making me feel a hell of a lot better about last weekend. Now I can't decide whether to start crawling every canyon I can find with water or to stick with the spot I know and love.

ColorCountryGunner, I'm definitely down to swap numbers with you and anybody else that wants to. Send me a DM. I'll be hunting with at least one of my brothers on weekends, but I've taken time off in September that he can't so I'll be solo. I also have the contact info of a dude in the fairview area that will pack out your elk with horses for a price... if I get a bull a good distance from roads by myself you better believe I'm calling that guy.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

I know the bull 

Unfortunately, animals like that - and the couple like Shaggy killed last year, have people crash a unit and have unrealistic expectations along the way. 

The Manti of course has some great elk - and good for those that will be fixated on those 1 or 2 giants. But if you pass a mid 300's bull with a bow - well, you are more wild than I!


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

I would like to know where he is so I can stay as far away from them as possible.


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

I had this tag 2 years ago. If I ever draw this hunt again, I’ll most likely not give it a sniff until the last week. 

Like you, I spent the first three weeks hopelessly frustrated. Then all of the sudden it got very very fun.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Hoopermat said:


> I would like to know where he is so I can stay as far away from them as possible.


He probably won't be killed until the season that he was seen most last year...


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

snoodle said:


> What's up guys! You all are making me feel a hell of a lot better about last weekend. Now I can't decide whether to start crawling every canyon I can find with water or to stick with the spot I know and love.
> 
> ColorCountryGunner, I'm definitely down to swap numbers with you and anybody else that wants to. Send me a DM. I'll be hunting with at least one of my brothers on weekends, but I've taken time off in September that he can't so I'll be solo. I also have the contact info of a dude in the fairview area that will pack out your elk with horses for a price... if I get a bull a good distance from roads by myself you better believe I'm calling that guy.


Just curious what's the pack out cost?


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

RandomElk16 said:


> Hoopermat said:
> 
> 
> > I would like to know where he is so I can stay as far away from them as possible.
> ...


I don't care about a big elk. But I don't want to be around all the people trying to chase it. 
If you know where he is 
Is he what direction of joes valley are all the idiots. 
I'm taking my trailer down there this weekend and want to be as far away as possible.


----------



## snoodle (Sep 25, 2013)

Hoopermat said:


> Just curious what's the pack out cost?


I think he said $275 but he might not do anywhere but right near fairview, not sure.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Hoopermat said:


> I don't care about a big elk. But I don't want to be around all the people trying to chase it.
> If you know where he is
> Is he what direction of joes valley are all the idiots.
> I'm taking my trailer down there this weekend and want to be as far away as possible.


Don't worry about it. The disruptions are way over hyped.
The truth is there are a lot of people out looking for critters. Most are glassing big areas or drainages.
We ran across a road blocked by a freshly fallen tree one year at 4:00 AM. We joked about the (fill in the blank guide service) trying to keep us from the spider bull>>O.
Turns out it was just a random occurrence.
Hope you can camp where you want and enjoy the experience. Execute whatever plan you may have and make adjustments.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

middlefork said:


> Don't worry about it. The disruptions are way over hyped.
> The truth is there are a lot of people out looking for critters. Most are glassing big areas or drainages.
> We ran across a road blocked by a freshly fallen tree one year at 4:00 AM. We joked about the (fill in the blank guide service) trying to keep us from the spider bull>>O.
> Turns out it was just a random occurrence.
> Hope you can camp where you want and enjoy the experience. Execute whatever plan you may have and make adjustments.


You know what's funny? I have found roads intentionally blocked by trees. Not hard to tell if you look around. Then (fill in the blank guide service) cuts them in the middle of the night the day they go in and harvest.

I'm not hating. It's just some trees. That's why you keep a small electric chainsaw in your side by side, or something in the truck. I just think it's funny you said that because I have legit seen it lol :mrgreen:


----------

